# Colnago M10 -- Amazing!



## colorider7

For anyone looking at higher end new machines, just wanted to pass along that I rode the new Colnago M10 over the weekend and it was truly amazing. It was incredibly light, stiff without being uncomfortable (was on the saddle for 7 hours), and a dream on the climbs -- I literally felt like I was getting gently pushed up the mountain passes. It also felt extremely confident, stable, and responsive on the descents, and comfortable in the drops. The demo I rode had SRAM Red (very nice) and workmanlike HED C2 alloy wheels (also very nice). I pass this along because it has been difficult to get info on the new 2012 Colnago frames. In short, I am sold as it suits my needs (long, recreational rides, with lots of climbing and a thirst for solid performance here in Colorado). I will likely outfit with Campy Chorus. Now I just need to start saving my pennies! Colorider7


----------



## askmass

Thanks for the review, colorider7.

I've been really interested in hearing a real life report ever since they claimed "feels like steel" to get their promo on it going.

So, does it truly impart a steel-like feel?


----------



## colorider7

Hey askmass, my experience with steel is limited (I borrowed a friend's Serrota steel frame one summer), but I think it does compare. The basic comparable feel to me is the buttery smooth delivery of every ounce of effort to the pedal. However, I like the carbon monocoque construction better in places where it felt like, to me, steel hit its head -- namely on longer rides and on the descents. I am sure purists would never agree with me as steel has a classic look that bears no resemblance to the robust M10 profile. Nevertheless, when something changes my ride experience like the M10 did, I pay attention (and I have never been a classics major in any event). In sum, whatever is going into the M10 it is "what's next" in my opinion. Hope this helps. Best, Colorider7


----------



## askmass

That's high praise.

I *really* don't need to spring for one of these... and I'd want Campy, like you.

Never really is a question of need, is it?


----------



## vetteman

colorider7 said:


> Now I just need to start saving my pennies! Colorider7


Were are you considering purchasing one? i recently test rode a Colnago with SRAM Red at Creekside Bikes in Parker. Loved the bike and the shop owner seemed very knowledgeable. His prices seemed pretty good, too, but pulling the trigger on a purchase like this is a bit scary.


----------



## 2ndrep

Sadly - there is nothing amazing about the M10. If it didn't have the Colnago name on it...you wouldn't give it a second glance. Bland and boring far east carbon frame.


----------



## colorider7

Hey Vetteman, yes, I am sold. I plan to get one. It is a significant expense, but I haven't found anything I personally like better. I have been saving my pennies for a long time. And 2nd rep, if you have actually ridden one and think it is nothing of note, then I defer to your own preferences and I would be curious as to what is so much better. Based on my test ride (which involved 5 hours in the saddle and 10,000 feet of climbing with the related descents) then II can't imagine what could be better in a frame. It's all good at this quality level. If you want to say your bike is made in Italy (or wherever) and that makes it ride better to you, then Godspeed.


----------



## colorider7

ps -- Vetteman -- looks like you are here in Colorado, and I plan to purchase at City Velo near DU -- ask for Dennis, he is phenomenal. See you on the climbs! colorider7.


----------



## bucksnot

Can you help me with a quick bike decision I am making??
I'm new to this.

Looking to buy the following:

Fuji team pro bike, scandium frame, Carbon fork and drops. 
Dura Ace 7700 shifters, 9 speed. Dura Ace rear, 105 front. 
Velomax Accent wheels, very light. 
$650

The Rear derailer is 2003 and a 9 speed, but I have to option to take a 10 speed 105 rear 2007. 

1. Is this a good price?

2. Is the 10 speed 105 better than the 2003 9 speed dura ace rear derailer?


I'm currently on a starter '94 giant - exage components, downtube shifters and 32lbs. I'm ready for better!


----------



## carbonLORD

Have you tried the C59?

I hear the M10 is made at the Giant factory.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

carbonLORD said:


> Have you tried the C59?
> 
> I hear the M10 is made at the Giant factory.


I picked up a C59 last week. Today I took it for my first long (66 miles) ride with the new bike.

All I can say is: WOWWWWWWWW



(I have no stopped smiling since I got home 8 hours ago)


----------



## colorider7

Carbon Lord -- how is the C59! -- not too crazy stiff? Wondering if it would be too harsh for longer rides like the one you did? I don't race and like longer rides with big vert here in CO. I think I may have to test the C59. What grop did you get?


----------



## colorider7

Sorry -- Carbon Lord, I see you were asking -- bottle chia--eja -- how was the C59!?!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

colorider7 said:


> Sorry -- Carbon Lord, I see you were asking -- bottle chia--eja -- how was the C59!?!


For ColorRider and CarbonLord. 

The C59 is frigging fantastic. It transmit power like my steel Bottecchia but it does not beat you up like a steel frame bike can.

The closest I can compare it to is to a long bow. Energy is "stored" in the frame and it is quickly released with each pedal stroke. Especially in climbs, this bike accelerates with little effort. I have been checking my times in sprints to various landmarks (over distances I have previously covered with my other bikes) and I am going faster than before.

I know this sounds like a lot of praise for a bike, but the C59 is a pro-level racing bike. I am not a racer (that train left the station a long time ago) but I can go faster with the C59 than I can with my other bikes.

The bike is pretty comfy too. Last sunday I rode it for 66 miles and I felt as fresh and rested at the end as I do when I ride my "comfort" Infinito.

The bike, in the PR99 color scheme is also a beaut to look at. And, to top it off, it is still fully made in Italy (to some people, like me, that means a lot---to others it means nothing).

I have been riding the heck out of it. In fact, today I was riding so hard, that I broke a spoke, right where it goes into the hub. The spoke is a Sapim CX (ray I think).

So, as far as I am concerned, all the hype about the C59 is absolutely true. :thumbsup:

Cheers.


----------



## carbonLORD

colorider7 said:


> Sorry -- Carbon Lord, I see you were asking -- bottle chia--eja -- how was the C59!?!


No, I own one 

It is not as stiff as my old BMC Team Machine was but plenty compliant. A Good blend. I have a 60cm Traditional and wouldn't hesitate to do centuries on it.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

carbonLORD said:


> No, I own one
> 
> It is not as stiff as my old BMC Team Machine was but plenty compliant. A Good blend. I have a 60cm Traditional and wouldn't hesitate to do centuries on it.


Sick...sick...sick! :thumbsup:

If Darth Vader rode a bike, it would be one just like yours.


----------



## colorider7

Carbon Lord and Bottechia -- thanks for the info and the kick-ass picture! -- I am definitely going to have to try the C-59 -- based on my experience with the M10, I can't wait to try a climb on it -- maybe the Mt Evans Hill Climb this year -- see 47th Annual Bob Cook Memorial / Mt. Evans Hill climb -- will chime back in after the test and hope to be owning either one by August to follow some of the legs of the Pro Cycling Challenge here... Cheers -- Colorider


----------



## campyc40

There is something magical about the tubes in the C40, C50 and C59. Interesting how this thread started with 'the M10 is not uncomfortable..'. Well, a C50 is just plain comfortable! I've (test) ridden several frames like the M10 (Specialized, Giants) but my C40 and C50 are simply amazing compared to those. So save your pennies and go for the C59 (or a used C50).


----------



## Salsa_Lover

You can still buy NOS C-50s


----------



## bottecchia_eja

campyc40 said:


> There is something magical about the tubes in the C40, C50 and C59. Interesting how this thread started with 'the M10 is not uncomfortable..'. Well, a C50 is just plain comfortable! I've (test) ridden several frames like the M10 (Specialized, Giants) but my C40 and C50 are simply amazing compared to those. So save your pennies and go for the C59 (or a used C50).


I have to agree with you. After my first 66 miles ride on my new C59 I felt fresh and not tired at all. For a racing bike, the C59 is a very comfortable bike.

There may be some deals out there on 2012 models. :thumbsup:


----------



## colorider7

Campy c40 -- thanks for the insights -- will save those pennies -- yes, started with a test on the M10 as I was told the c59 was too stiff for non-racers like me, but this group has changed my mind -- also, headed to Italy in a few days and may actually try to visit the factory -- I think I will really be sold after that -- good riding -- Colorider


----------



## bottecchia_eja

colorider7 said:


> Campy c40 -- thanks for the insights -- will save those pennies -- yes, started with a test on the M10 as I was told the c59 was too stiff for non-racers like me, but this group has changed my mind -- also, headed to Italy in a few days and may actually try to visit the factory -- I think I will really be sold after that -- good riding -- Colorider


Say ciao to Ernesto.


----------



## colorider7

Will do! Bellisimo!


----------



## colorider7

2ndrep said:


> Sadly - there is nothing amazing about the M10. If it didn't have the Colnago name on it...you wouldn't give it a second glance. Bland and boring far east carbon frame.


Yep -- bland and boring -- see Photo gallery: Pierre Rolland's Colnago M10 S Team Edition


----------



## bottecchia_eja

2ndrep said:


> Sadly - there is nothing amazing about the M10. If it didn't have the Colnago name on it...you wouldn't give it a second glance. Bland and boring far east carbon frame.


To each its own.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

colorider7 said:


> Yep -- bland and boring -- see Photo gallery: Pierre Rolland's Colnago M10 S Team Edition


Here are some pics of Voeckler's C59.

Thomas Voeckler's (Europcar) Colnago C59 Italia Is Tucked In Among The Crowd At The Tour De France. Photos | Cyclingnews.com










If you look at the photo of Voeckler's handlebar, you will notice a slight resemblance to the handlebar/tape/hoods combo of a certain RBR member.


----------



## icsloppl

Salsa_Lover said:


> You can still buy NOS C-50s


R&A specifically has several 2008 C-50's, which were prior to the C75 fork. IMO particularly in smaller sizes, the Star is a better flex match than the C75, which is very stiff.


----------



## colorider7

Nice! -- Jealous of your C59 / PR99 -- an amazing work of art...


----------



## bottecchia_eja

colorider7 said:


> Nice! -- Jealous of your C59 / PR99 -- an amazing work of art...


Thank you so much (I am assuming, of course, that you are referring to my Nago). 

:thumbsup:


----------



## sub8

I have a Colnago M10. It is nice and smooth and trustable,not so quick and aggressive like my old LOOK, a feeling i prefer. I will now go back to LOOK (695 this time) .


----------

